# Prime Rib bone - cooked



## cockapoolvr

I've never given my 4 year old cockapoo any beef bones before, but for the holidays I'm cooking a prime rib roast and would love to treat my dog to the cooked bone, trimmed of fat and excess beef.
What are your opinions on this?


----------



## MoosMom

Never give a cooked bone to your dog. It can splinter and tear up the stomach and intestines.


----------



## CoverTune

Yup, find a more suitable treat. Cooked bone is very dangerous.


----------



## Sighthounds4me

Besides it being a dangerous treat, for the reasons described, isn't this the dog you are trying to get to lose weight? A high fat, high calorie treat like that is going to be a bad idea, if the dog is already overweight!


----------



## Kathyy

In her prime Sassy would chomp up such a bone and swallow it, not good. In her old age she preferred cooked beef rib bones to raw and neatly cleaned the soft stuff off them then carried it around looking for a safe place to stash it for later. If you really want to give your dog a rib bone either cut it off raw along with all the meat and fat or cut it off after it is cooked with all the meat and fat and watch very closely. Once your dog decides to gnaw on the actual bone trade for it. You cannot turn your back or get distracted for an instant if you leave your dog with a cooked bone! I would not strip the bone and give a bare bone of any sort to my dog.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Raw bones are ok, but never give cooked bones.

Chicken necks and chicken wings are good, it's what my vet recommended. Cleans their teeth. Some types of bones are too hard and too much work, so the dog doesn't bother.


----------



## cockapoolvr

Thank you for all of your replies.
Even though we've had Benny for over 4 years, I'm still a novice with his caring.
I will not be giving Benny any bones this holiday season.
I'll find another kind of treat for him.

And yes, this is the dog on a diet, but he's doing sooo well and losing weight, that I had thought a treat was in order.

Thank you again for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## MagicRe

he'd be a very lucky dog if you gave him a prime rib bone..and you could, if you strip 90% of the meat off....since he's not used to
raw, prime rib would maybe be a little too rich and upset his tummy.....

on the other hand, if you are so inclined....you could set another place and i'll take the rib you were going to give him....medium rare, if you please


----------



## cockapoolvr

Actually mine came out medium well, delicious !
I didn't give him the bone, only a few scraps of meat. I don't think he even chewed it! He loved it.
Happy Holidays :wave:


----------



## MagicRe

cockapoolvr said:


> Actually mine came out medium well, delicious !
> I didn't give him the bone, only a few scraps of meat. I don't think he even chewed it! He loved it.
> Happy Holidays :wave:



i'm glad he enjoyed...and i hope all of you had happy holidays!


----------

